# Smoked sockeye salmon



## atomicsmoke (Jul 19, 2014)

My first run of sockeye salmon (Atlantic until now...sockeye is a treat here in the East).

Dry brine as I learnt here, soaked then left to dry












IMG_20140719_105847.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 19, 2014






In the smoker ...along with some beans












IMG_20140719_135619.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 19, 2014






My propane smoker is not great at controlling low temps....thus the boogers.

Ready to be enjoyed












IMG_20140719_155450.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 19, 2014






I hope you noticed I got more out of the smoker than I initially started with. It's a miracle.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 19, 2014)

That had to be a great meal!!! Nice color on those fillets.  Reinhard


----------



## royjulius (Jul 20, 2014)

That is some awesome looking fish. Smoking fish is the reason I wanted to get into this. What's a "dry brine?" And what's on top of your beans, brown sugar?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 20, 2014)

Dry brine is a mixture of salt, sugar and other aromatics (garlic). With no water added. You apply this on fish for a few hours before smoking.

No sugar on those beans, just oregano, thyme, black pepper, cumin. All belnded in by the time they were finished...something like this












Picture16.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## knifebld (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice job Atomic, those look very tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks Great from here!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I could snack on that for days!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention the 2nd most important ingredient in those baked beans












IMG_20140715_193400.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 21, 2014


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you for the compliments fellows.

Sockeye is indeed very tasty. Too bad it's so damn expensive. You  west coast smoke heads are spoiled.


----------



## royjulius (Jul 21, 2014)

I've never been a huge fan of baked beans, but man those really sound good! All that good stuff in there plus smoke. O yeah.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Thank you for the compliments fellows.
> 
> Sockeye is indeed very tasty. Too bad it's so damn expensive. You west coast smoke heads are spoiled.


Hey, Hey, Hey,  I represent that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just because the wife came home last weekend with 35# of fresh King Salmon that she caught, doesn't mean I'm spoiled...........yeah right!

Atomic,

Looks like you did a very good job on the fish. What temp were you able to run the gasser at?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 22, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Just because the wife came home last weekend with 35# of fresh King Salmon
> 
> Atomic,
> Looks like you did a very good job on the fish. What temp were you able to run the gasser at?



Yep...rub some salt over that wound.

I was aiming to start under 150, but with the temps outside (hot) even with ice in the water pan I couldn't stay that low - so I got boogers.


----------

